# Tarantula Tattoo!



## jvelasco89 (Jun 16, 2009)

this is my first ever tattoo! i hope you all like it.  it was originally supposed to be a N. Coloratovillosus but it didnt turn out right.  but still i LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i hope you all like it


----------



## TheSwami (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice Job!!!!


----------



## Faing (Jun 16, 2009)

Pretty cool 

I'm still hoping to get an A avicularia on my lower back


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jun 17, 2009)

It's the classic T.I wouldn't get 1 myself.But the B.Smithi is probably the best 
known T in the hobby.So good choice.


----------

